# Need help in buying two 5.1 channel speaker system / ht system



## xTreme_rck (Dec 10, 2016)

Hi all!
Need help again. 
I have to buy two true 5.1 channel surround speaker system to use with TV / Console / PC and Mobile via bluetooth. Most of the times it will be gaming and music.
Treble, Mid and Bass should be good. I don't want boomy or overpowering bass cause I'm not into that kinda music.
Sony HT IV300 has that boomy, overpowering bass so ditched that model out of my mind after reading the review here in Digit.

Sony HT-IV300 5.1 Home Theatre Review | Digit.i

Budget 10k and 20k.
Help me asap.
Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 13, 2016)

'true' surround sound can be had only in systems that process audio-signals digitally. they come costlier. one of these which'll be closest to your budget of 20k (other than the mentioned sony model) would be logitech z906. for 10k, you'd only get systems that *simulate* surround sound (analog).


----------



## xTreme_rck (Dec 14, 2016)

Thank you GhorMaanas. 

I just want to ask you some thing. Sony is offering *Dolby Pro Logic*. With this Sony claims that Convert to surround sound with Dolby® Pro Logic® convert all of stereo audio to surround sound. Is it really worth it? Does it work? 

I have some models in mind in 20k category Philips HTD5550/94 and Sony DAV - DZ350.

And in 10 k category Philips HTD3520G/94 and Sony DAV - TZ145
Help me in choosing please.

This Sony TZ145 lacks Bluetooth. If I plug in a Bluetooth dongle will it work with my phone via Bluetooth A2DP?

And If I use 3.5mm jack from PC in case of PC connection what output will I get from Philips speakers? Will the speakers work in surround or normal stereo?

Thanx in advance sir.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 17, 2016)

DPL & DPL II are old tech. yes they work, but as a wrote earlier, they kind of simulate surround sound. well, since the source signal itself is stereo, the sound-system will have to do that. but the feel wont be what you'd get in a true surround sound system. in the former, the sound-output will be a mish-mash, ie, all speakers would usually be outputting the same sound, with some emphasis in some channels (which gets better with audio-tracks like DTS or DTS-HD in movies), while in the latter, the sound gets out through different channels, ie, the sound meant for rear or surround speakers would come out of only the rear ones, & likewise. 

in 20k category, better look at logitech z906, or even better, get an HTiB (home theatre in a box) from the likes of yamaha or onkyo, with which you'd get an AVR (audio video receiver, that houses an amplifier & board to accept audio-video inputs from multiple sources) & 5.1 speaker package, if you can spend around 25k. if no issues with getting a used one, then you can get for cheaper. a better alternative but in which you will have to patiently invest would be to get a good, used AVR first, & later on keep adding speakers & subwoofer to it. 

in 10k category, there are several options...i'd suggest to chuck out a DVD-player (its irrelevant these days, unless ofc you dont have access to internet & online shopping)...look for standalone 5.1 systems, which you can pair with a TV or a PC or a media player or such. 

attaching a bluetooth dongle should work. i have not used one, but feedback tell that it works. 

PC connection through 3.5mm would reproduce worse sound. generally these systems have the provision of connection through RCA ports (white & red) at the back of the subwoofer. so you could use a 3.5mm to RCA cable for connection. but as i wrote, the sound output is not very impressive. would rather suggest to get a sound card like asus xonar dx, and then use its output ports to connect to the sub, if such a provision is there at the back. 

am going to sell my edifier da5000 pro. had you been in Mumbai you could have taken it. its just the kind of under-10k system that you want (but minus BT), and a VERY musical 5.1 system at that!


----------



## kARTechnology (Dec 17, 2016)

the cheapest you can get is for 27k:
Yamaha Home Theater Package Yht-196: Amazon.in: Electronic

you can see pioneer but it's 30k.

I have pioneer VSX-916 AV receiver and it does a very well job of any 2.0 input to 7.1...its a 2007 model i think and i use it with optical/coaxial inputs.
movie mode / music mode is all you need to set and it is superb. intelligently up-mixes to true 5.1 (difficult to recognize that is is a 2.0 source)


----------

